# Kendo vape cotton...



## AlphaDog (13/3/16)

This stuff is shit. The juice runs around the wick when priming and doesn't soak in. I used the same amount of cotton that I normally use for wicking and it just doesn't perform. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jguile415 (13/3/16)

What tank? Show is a pic, it'll help troubleshoot  i personally love kendo


----------



## AlphaDog (13/3/16)

I didn't take a pic. It didnt even absorb juice while priming though whereas other cotton just drinks up the juice. Super weird. What is your wicking process with this cotton?


----------



## jguile415 (13/3/16)

Post a pic of your wicked coil bru.. i wick the same way i would normally wick, wick nice and snug inside the coil and cut the ends at a 45 degree angle then fluff 'em out a little and stick the thinner ends down the juice channels. What tank are you using?


----------



## AlphaDog (13/3/16)

I already rewicked with normal jap organic cotton... the tank is an aromamizer. The point im trying to make though, is that the tank doesn't matter here as it didnt even readily absorb juice whike priming up the wick. I'll do a build in my dripper soon and I'll try the kendo cotton in there. Will post a pic then.


----------



## blujeenz (14/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> This stuff is shit. The juice runs around the wick when priming and doesn't soak in. I used the same amount of cotton that I normally use for wicking and it just doesn't perform. What am I doing wrong?



I noticed the same thing when the fibers were very dense, you've got to be somewhat patient. Perhaps rolling the wick before threading the coil, to loosen the fibers up a bit and fluff them out.


----------



## AlphaDog (14/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> rolling the wick before threading the coil, to loosen the fibers up a bit and fluff them out.


Yeah. What I did was I cut off a piece of the cotton. Then proceeded to create two evenly sized wicks from the cut off. I stretched it out as if doing a scottish roll wicking method, and then rolled the piece between my palms, as I always do. I put each wick into the coil, wasn't loose, wasn't too tight. Then after fluffing out the wick ends and placing them in the juice well, I primed the wicks with eLiquid. That's when I noticed that the juice was rolling off the wick in the same way that water runs off a duck's back. I waited a minute or so and kept priming it, until it started looking saturated. I then had a vape, after 5 or so puffs, it was tasting dry and once I inspected the wick, I could see that the juice just wasn't getting absorbed.

I then scrapped those wicks, put my normal organic cotton wicks in, and boom, no issues...

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/3/16)

weird. kinda like there was a coating on the cotton preventing it from absorbing liquid.

just curious. have you tried to rinse a small piece out with some water and then dried it out with some tissue and tried that ?


----------



## Kamiel (14/3/16)

Very weird. Aside from the fact that it doesn't come in sheets like I'm used to, I've had no issues with Kendo thus far and it is now my cotton of choice. It isn't as initially absorbant as the cotton and it does "penguin" the first few drops of juice. But once it starts saturating, it holds much more liquid per fibre. It's actually amazing how much you can get in whilst priming -- enough to half fill some tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/3/16)

Ok. Think i got it right. I needed to be more patient with this. I did a build in my dripper now and slowly primed it, pulsed it, then primed some more... pics are rotated incorrectly coz i uploaded straight from my phone. Seems good now. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wazarmoto (14/3/16)

This cotton takes a bit of patience, but it's so worth it. Tanks or drippers and it wicks really nice.


----------



## Anwar (14/3/16)

Remember the benefits of this cotton well overexceeds all negative reviews 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (16/3/16)

Im using this cotton in my dripper. Today i removed the topcap as i overfilled the device. I noticed unsaturated cotton at the bottom of the juice well. Lol how is this even possible... then i watched this vid: . So my final opinion is: this stuff is shit lol.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## JacoV (17/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> Im using this cotton in my dripper. Today i removed the topcap as i overfilled the device. I noticed unsaturated cotton at the bottom of the juice well. Lol how is this even possible... then i watched this vid: . So my final opinion is: this stuff is shit lol.



I know a lot of people that really enjoy using Kendo vape cotton. I have been using it for 2 weeks now on my RDA, the only issue i found was that you need to take your time with priming the cotton, making sure it is properly saturated. Otherwise you are going to get a cotton taste for about 5 - 10 puffs.
Other than that i am more than happy with my Kendo vape cotton.
But hey, if they say its bad on the internet, then it must be true...


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/3/16)

In that vid the guy handles the cotton way to much. You transfer body oil from your fingers to the wick and that does affect juice absorption.


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

Bacon is easy and works all day....just saying

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## AlphaDog (20/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Bacon is easy and works all day....just saying


Heard good things about cotton bacon too. I think i may just have a bad batch of Kendo... the fibres dont run in the same direction like it does with cotton pads. The fact that it seems to repel juice while priming is just plain odd... I bought some sealed UD cotton for R50 yesterday and am happy with it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (20/3/16)

I really enjoy Fiber freaks Nr 2, my "cotton" of choice, no problems wicking.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> I really enjoy Fiber freaks Nr 2, my "cotton" of choice, no problems wicking.


I do like freaks, but IMO not as good as bacon for my wicks and builds.


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/3/16)

Hey peeps.
I've used kendo cotton now for the 2nd time in two different tanks and I must be honest I don't see any difference in flavour compared to using normal cheap Jap cotton.
The 1 thing though I do notice is I dont get any dry hits on long drags just smooth constant flavor.


----------



## Alex (20/3/16)

Plain old pads get the job done for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/3/16)

Alex said:


> Plain old pads get the job done for me.



Agree 100% 
I bought it just to try out cause all the peeps always say this cotton and that cotton and so on and so forth.
But not worth the money if I must be honest.
But guess one has gotta try it out to learn.

But I'm very curious to know why fellow vapers sometimes promote cotton as if its night and day compared to jap cotton pads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Khan83 (20/3/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree 100%
> I bought it just to try out cause all the peeps always say this cotton and that cotton and so on and so forth.
> But not worth the money if I must be honest.
> But guess one has gotta try it out to learn.
> ...


Same here . Tried out cotton bacon & aside from the zero break in period I found absolutely no flavor difference between that & normal jap cotton


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

I havent tried Kendo

For me its all about taste

I find Jap Cotton or the normal organic cotton balls from Dischem better for the richer vapes and the tobaccoes. Gives me a fuller more earthy taste. Its not night and day difference to other wicks but I can taste it. Only thing is the Jap cotton pads are easier to work with than the cotton balls.

For fruity menthols and menthol vapes I prefer Rayon. It gives me a crisper vape which I prefer for menthols.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

DarkSide said:


> I really enjoy Fiber freaks Nr 2, my "cotton" of choice, no problems wicking.


Rayon derivative are exceptional for fruits, net tobaccos and menthol. Cotton bacon is exceptional for sweet and desert style vapes.
The kendo cotton is exceptional for temp control devices at high heats eg 250 degrees. 
I found at cold vapes like a reo with a single coil .7 ohm build cotton bacon or rayon or fibre freaks is the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

Christos said:


> Rayon derivative are exceptional for fruits, net tobaccos and menthol. Cotton bacon is exceptional for sweet and desert style vapes.
> The kendo cotton is exceptional for temp control devices at high heats eg 250 degrees.
> I found at cold vapes like a reo with a single coil .7 ohm build cotton bacon or rayon or fibre freaks is the best.


Ps.thanks @Rob Fisher for I introducing me to rayon. 
If you aren't building crazy sub ohm builds the kendo doesn't perform and doesn't have any taste benefits. It tastes exactly like normal jap cotton with the gym bag taste that you forgot the socks in


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/16)

Christos said:


> Ps.thanks @Rob Fisher for I introducing me to rayon.
> If you aren't building crazy sub ohm builds the kendo doesn't perform and doesn't have any taste benefits. It tastes exactly like normal jap cotton with the gym bag taste that you forgot the socks in



Only a pleasure! Rayon rocks my world! I don't plan on running out of Rayon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Only a pleasure! Rayon rocks my world! I don't plan on running out of Rayon!
> View attachment 48757


Good thing you have enough rayon to wick all your devices at least once

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KB_314 (21/3/16)

For some reason I've selected wicking material by hardware more than flavour profile. I settled on Jap cotton pads in drippers and rta's, and prefer Rayon for my two Reo's (which sport small flavour chasing atties). 
Until this weekend the only "designer" wick I'd tried was Native Wick and I hated that. Got a pack of Kendo (the Gold Edition - whatever that means) and I've found it to be pretty good so far:

Seems to absorb juice more slowly than Jap cotton pads, but in the end I'm sure it holds more and I seem to drip less often as a result. 
Flavour wise I've found it to be as good as Jap Cotton, but not better. 
There can be an early funny taste if you aren't patient priming but it isn't as bad as cotton and doest't last as long. 
RTA's are wicking just fine with high VG, and the Crius is doing better than it's handled with cotton. 
It's great in TC with 316SS (I'm running between 220 and 250 deg). 
It's also performing well with Kanthal micro coils in the Reo's - but I prefer Rayon for a crisper taste. This is closer to Jap cotton. It's not flavourless.
It's easy to handle - as quick and painless as Rayon. No cutting strips, Scottish rolls etc. Very convenient and my experience was not at all like the vid/review in this thread (maybe it has to do with "Gold" edition?)
All in all it's good, but not worth the price tag. I definitely won't be ordering more, but will use every last bit of the packet I bought. I have to admit, if this was the same price as Jap cotton pads, I'd go with the Kendo I think. I've yet to try Cotton Bacon. It all just feels expensive for wicking material - I'm all for quality, but KGD is more than good enough imho.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

